# Bernard Hopkins Last Fight - Hopkins vs Smith - "Giving my fans 1 more fight for the history book"



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

So does anyone have updates, news or predictions on Hopkins next move? I've not heard anything for a while.

Last I heard he hasn't retired yet, talking about another fight late last year, then a few comments scattered throughout 2016. Has he actually retired?

What should B-Hops next move be?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

He should fight the winner of Jack vs DeGale, they are both beatable if he can make 168


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> He shouls fight the winner of Jack vs DeGale, they are both beatable if he can make 168


Oh man, I don't know if I could watch Hopkins against Degale OR Jack. But I suppose he did survive against Kovalev....


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

He gets beat by anyone half decent nowadays. No doubt.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Oh man, I don't know if I could watch Hopkins against Degale OR Jack. But I suppose he did survive against Kovalev....


2 years ago ! I can only wonder how he looks today, I can bet is worse than the last time...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Vic said:


> 2 years ago ! I can only wonder how he looks today, I can bet is worse than the last time...


Lets be real, Kovalev was holding him up at the end. He was not trying to knock him out. That is how i remember it anyway...

Badou Jack might not be that bad of an opponent for Hopkins, he is not a brutal KO artist or anything. Closely edging fights messy fight with lately against Bute, Dirrell and Groves.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Lets be real, Kovalev was holding him up at the end. He was not trying to knock him out. That is how i remember it anyway...


He certainly took Hopkins very seriously and was worried.

There is no way, no one, above 50s without a fight in 2 years beats top guys. Not gonna happen. 2 years in Hopkins age is like 8 years.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> Oh man, I don't know if I could watch Hopkins against Degale OR Jack. But I suppose he did survive against Kovalev....


Bute kind of exposed their weaknesses, problem is Hopkins has probably faded big time now, the Hopkins pre Kovalev could have beaten them


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

He's finished for good I reckon.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

He should retire the last round against Kovalev was a mauling. Nothing left to prove.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Lets be real, Kovalev was holding him up at the end. He was not trying to knock him out. That is how i remember it anyway...


Oh geez no, I don't remember it like that at all.






It still hurts watching him take those shots. Holy fuck.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Oh geez no, I don't remember it like that at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geeez....you weren't kidding


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

There were talks about Sullivan Barreras


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm happy for B-Hop to hang them up now and go down as an ATG.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Think its quits, shame, should've done a Philly farewell fight against a no-hoper just to ride of with a W. legend


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> Think its quits, shame, should've done a Philly farewell fight against a no-hoper just to ride of with a W. legend


Knowing Hopkins career, if he took out some mid level guy for a farewell fight he'd still get the urge to take on Ward (if ward wins LHW title)


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> Knowing Hopkins career, if he took out some mid level guy for a farewell fight he'd still get the urge to take on Ward (if ward wins LHW title)


Yeah propably, and going over his record last mid level guy was in 2009 and a well deserved mid level man since he took on Taylor 2x, Wright, Tarver, Pavlik and Sir Joe Calzaghe before that


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Oh geez no, I don't remember it like that at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopkins looked ancient in that fight. I still believe the version that smacked Tarver and Pavlik around could have beaten Kovalev, but he didn't have the reflexes or physical gifts to push the younger man back.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

One things for sure, Hopkins does have a beard to take those shots and not go down. Kovalev isn't exactly another Paulie Mallignagi with this punching power. Hop took them all and was still standing at the end.

But yeah, I agree, he should retire and leave the game to younger people.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I wouldn't be shocked if he's having a hard time finding a big money fight. Golden Boy's stable is a joke, so an inhouse fight is out of the question. Top Rank doesn't have anyone of financial note at 168 or 175, so there goes option 2. The GBP brain trust decided suing Haymon was a good idea, so now they're locked out of anyone in his orbit. I mean who's left at that point? Some Europeans' might be willing to host him but at the same time, is it worth the risk? BHop is receiving AARP recruitment letters now, so if you're a young fighter and you lose to him, what happens to your marketability? Same thing if you win, do you receive any benefit there?


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Hopkins looked ancient in that fight.


That's because he *was *ancient! :lol:

:hat


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Hopkins looked ancient in that fight. I still believe the version that smacked Tarver and Pavlik around could have beaten Kovalev, but he didn't have the reflexes or physical gifts *to push the younger man back.*


We actually saw glimpses of this in the 9th I believe. Hopkins was coming forward with more of a high guard landing 2-punch combinations that were shaking Kovalev. His only round sadly and far from enough to turn things around.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I guess Hopkins knew something that I didn't. I didn't think the loss to Kovalev was anything to be too dismayed about and I picked him to still be competitive at the weight and even beat Stevenson. Maybe the loss gave him pause for thought and, at 50, a pause is the last thing that is conducive to a decision to return to the ring.

Can't see him returning now but it's interesting that he hasn't announced his retirement yet. I guess, in a way, he's where Froch was at a year after the second Groves fight. Looking for something that piques his interest but that's ultimately meaningful too. He's spent a lot of time out of the ring now which is worrying especially when the retirement announcement hasn't come.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Hopkins is going to be 65 going on 70 one day and recalling his fights only 15 year ago. Crazy to imagine


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Hopkins is going to be 65 going on 70 one day and recalling his fights only 15 year ago. Crazy to imagine


:lol: That is mental actually. Barring any terminal illnesses I wonder just how long the Alien will live for.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

If Hopkins is still thinking about continuing. He better get in the ring soon. A while back, I would easily have given him a chance to beat Stevenson, Jack, Bute, Groves, and DeGale.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Hopkins is going to be 65 going on 70 one day and recalling his fights only 15 year ago. Crazy to imagine


Well he has something to talk about at Bingo.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BLHD5XaDEhw/

B-Hop training today with a little announcement.

Doesn't look like he's going anywhere yet. War Bhop


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

gumbo2176 said:


> One things for sure, Hopkins does have a beard to take those shots and not go down. Kovalev isn't exactly another Paulie Mallignagi with this punching power. Hop took them all and was still standing at the end.
> 
> But yeah, I agree, he should retire and leave the game to younger people.


Several times Kovalev has a look of disbelief mixed with fatigue.

How is this old man still standing and barely bruised.

For sure Hop wants a fight for himself. He should know his fans dont want a repeat loss.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> I wouldn't be shocked if he's having a hard time finding a big money fight. Golden Boy's stable is a joke, so an inhouse fight is out of the question. Top Rank doesn't have anyone of financial note at 168 or 175, so there goes option 2. The GBP brain trust decided suing Haymon was a good idea, so now they're locked out of anyone in his orbit. I mean who's left at that point? Some Europeans' might be willing to host him but at the same time, is it worth the risk? BHop is receiving AARP recruitment letters now, so if you're a young fighter and you lose to him, what happens to your marketability? Same thing if you win, do you receive any benefit there?


Excellent points.

Unless BHop fights some can, this fight will take a lot of money to make, (otherwise no incentive at all for his opponent) and he's just not that marketable any longer. Maybe if he invests his OWN money ....


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Oh man, please dont be stevenson

Maybe he can get a Cleverly fight. I'm sure Cleverly would love to get an atg on his record, B Hop could get a last fight and a last belt to his name


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bernard "The Exepensioner" Hopkins. :sad5


It's time, son. It's TIME.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Bernard could probably make a pretty penny facing limited opposition down in Florida and Arizona. The retirees would probably love seeing an old man schooling some young whipper snappers


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

He should fight Cleverly.

Unless he's totally shot he can win that one wearing an eye-patch.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bernard Hopkins likely to fight Joe Smith in retirement bout on Dec. 17th

http://nyfights.com/latest-boxing-news/one-time-bernard-hopkins-ultra-vet-meet-joe-smith/


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

WAR B-HOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bbb


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I'm not sure what to make of Smith, apart from the Fonfara fight he's just a club fighter. I never rated Fonfara anything special either.

With that said, those 2 had a good fight while it lasted


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I just find it amazing that an old man can still compete. As all of us would get destroyed by bums


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

All Heads Must Bow


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

End of an era - what a contribution this fighter has done for the sport.

- 24-5-2, 2NC (13 KOs) in World Title fights,

- 16-6-1 1NC (6 KOs) against former or current world champions.

- Longest ever reign as World Middleweight Champion (10 years, 2 months, and 17 days)

- Most title defenses as World Middleweight Champion (20), surpassing Carlos Monzon.

- Oldest fighter ever to hold the World Middleweight Championship (40 years, 6 months, and 1 day), surpassing Sugar Ray Robinson.

- Became the oldest fighter ever to win a world championship (48 years, 1 month, and 22 days) surpassing George Foreman

- Hopkins also became the oldest fighter ever to hold the World Light Heavyweight Championship, surpassing Archie Moore.

Bernard Hopkins is an atg of the modern era. Lets give him the respect he deserves. Love him or hate him over the years.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Hopkins flogging a prime, hard as fuck undefeated Pavlik as a 'washed up' 43 year old man blew my fucking brains apart.

Hard to belive this was still 8 years ago now, give or take.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


I could hear B Hop talk all day long!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I would love it if B Hop came out to this for his fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Pretty solid under card, fight is in LA. I bought tickets last week. Going with Rob. Will be meeting up with Montero.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

he's done well to keep boxing this long and not be retarded. i'm just hoping this is not one fight too many.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Just to put things in perspective, Bhop turned pro in 1988. A few folks in this forum aren't even born yet. He won his first championship in 1995 which begs the question: what does Floyd, Vitaly, Froch, Kessler, Fernando Vargas and David Reid among others have in common? All men turned pro after BHop was already a champion and have retired even before he did. All you can say is wow.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Just to put things in perspective, Bhop turned pro in 1988. A few folks in this forum aren't even born yet. He won his first championship in 1995 which begs the question: what does Floyd, Vitaly, Froch, Kessler, Fernando Vargas and David Reid among others have in common? All men turned pro after BHop was already a champion and have retired even before he did. All you can say is wow.


Hopkins lost to RJJ when Inoue was a month old.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Hopkins turned pro two years before Eubank Sr won his first world title.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Lets be real, Kovalev was holding him up at the end. He was not trying to knock him out. That is how i remember it anyway...
> 
> Badou Jack might not be that bad of an opponent for Hopkins, he is not a brutal KO artist or anything. Closely edging fights messy fight with lately against Bute, Dirrell and Groves.


No he wasn't holding him up, he was knocking him from pillar to post.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Phenomenal.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

B Hop going in...


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Got my ticket. Looks like Rob and I will have the place damn near to ourselves.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Got my ticket. Looks like Rob and I will have the place damn near to ourselves.


It's going to be a memorable night I hope. Usyk on the undercard just makes it that much more exciting too.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> It's going to be a memorable night I hope. Usyk on the undercard just makes it that much more exciting too.


I'm looking forward to seeing Jo Jo Diaz live against a game opponent. I really like the kid, saw him a couple of years ago deep on the Matty/Molina under card.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

From racist to racist:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809835844567703552


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

So what peoples predictions for the fight??? BHop on points??? If its close I guess the judges will give him the decision...


----------



## E R Vegas (May 16, 2013)

Yeah, I have B-hop by points and fight goes the distance. 

But Bernard has to meet reality at some point. Reminds me of the Seinfeld where they're driving with the tank on empty past one exit after another.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Damn he kept putting his hands on him, finger in his face, lol.

Interesting article I just read said Smith did VADA, Hop didn't. Only thing Smith can fo to fight a no-win sotuation is to beat Hop's ass. Anything less and he's known as the guy who struggled against a 51 year old.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing Jo Jo Diaz live against a game opponent. I really like the kid, saw him a couple of years ago deep on the Matty/Molina under card.


Is Diaz's opponent good?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

The fact that people can pick Hopkins on points against a young kid that just knocked out a top 10 LHW like Fonfara is........ completely crazy to think about !
Bernard is unique.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

thehook13 said:


>


Nobody would believe something like that would be possible if Bernard didn´t exist.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I love how he can still hold court. It's not like some over the hill scrub yelling at clouds who can't retire . The mans words are strong, brenards presence is inspirational. Great words of wisdom and still strong against top 10 competition.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Usyk finally putting on the pressure on Mchunu, scoring a KD


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Dave Chappelle and Danny Trejo in the house


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Usyk not looking too good.... Mchunu is a pretty good opponent though. But Usyk looks so tired......


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, it is a pretty good win though.... and even not looking great he beat Mchunu, then it is impressive on its own......


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Vic said:


> Usyk not looking too good.... Mchunu is a pretty good opponent though. But Usyk looks so tired......


He was literally playing with him, every time he turned it up he knocked him down straight away


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> He was literally playing with him, every time he turned it up he knocked him down straight away


Yeah, but I think he looked tired as hell after a ew rounds.....


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Vic said:


> Yeah, but I think he looked tired as hell after a ew rounds.....


Couldnt tell if he was show boating or actually tired, he looked like he could go 12


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Usyk not looking too good.... Mchunu is a pretty good opponent though. But Usyk looks so tired......


Early on he wasn't really impressing me, but once he got down to it, he was class


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Usyk always looked worse against smaller fighters. I think he needs to move up to heavyweight asap to show what he can really do. He could be upset by one of these smaller cruisers, at heavyweight he will be safer.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Jojo is looking sharp.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Garcia is trying, but Diaz' is just a much higher class of fighter


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


 Pretty fucking incredible.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Diaz is an entertaining fighter. He throws too many arm punches, though.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I want to see Smith pull the upset. He has the power, but not much skill.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Roy: "He beat the great JULIO CESAR CHAVEZ...................................junior"


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I wonder how Roy feels about HBO showering all this praise o Bernard? Roy never got this treatment from them.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

B-Hop is starting to sound different a little punchy.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Joe Smith Jr. got a jobber entrance


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Nard went back to "the executioner"?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

how old is b-hop now


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

uh-oh


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Hopkins is losing this fight.......


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

He already did better than Andrew Fonfara


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Vic said:


> Hopkins is losing this fight.......


jeez, after that round, can't see him lasting the distance.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I am concerned for Hopkins health. He doesn't seem to be able to get his shots off.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Nard hurt there, he's looking his age.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

first round to smith...Hopkins lookin good ...shakin off the rust


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Smith isn't fucking around.


This could be good .....


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

b-hop lands!


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopkins finally landing the straight rights


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

hopkins needs to start landing his lead head butt


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

second round to Hopkins....hops seems to be slowly getting his timing back


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Smith should be trying to wear this old MS body out.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

third round to smith...but hops seems more willing to mix it up now....getting more comfortable in there


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

big body shots from smith.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

39-37 Hopkins.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Hopkins wins round 4....2-2 in rounds...but Hopkins is gradually throwing off the ring rust


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

4-1 for Smith. Looks like Hopkins bout to get sonned by another white boi.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

48-47 Smith. Great bodywork by Smith.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

smith wins round 5...3-2 smith so far...smith bulling Hopkins around using his greater strengtheand size to bully hops...hops shaking off smiths best shots


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

5-1 Smith. Hopkins isn't doing anything besides laying on the ropes trying to be slick yet losing the fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Hopkins is wearing down. Smith needs to continue to work the body.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

3 rounds to 3 now...I get a feeling real fight's about to start.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Close round where nothing really happened. I give it to Hopkins due to making Smith miss wide. 5-2 Joe Smith Jr


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

close 7th round...hard to pick. i'll give smith the benefit of the doubt ....4-3 smith


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Joe Smith just beat out PEDvetkin for KOTY


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

LOOOOOL.


Looks like old man Hopkins gonna pull a Dawson. His bones are done, he's gonna quit guys


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

oh fuck. this is how it ends.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, this had to happen.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Damn


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope he's OK.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Hopkins got KTFO and is trying to claim Joe pushed him. Replay shows only punches landed.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I hope he's OK.


Concussion


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A clear win for Smith.

they better not rob him.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

how the fuck did he hurt his ankle? fucking hell. pathetic way to end.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

his first lost by stoppage, isn;t it?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

homebrand said:


> how the fuck did he hurt his ankle? fucking hell. pathetic way to end.


He's old as fuck. Remember when he broke his back or some shit vs Dawson?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Brutal KO. Damn.

Welp... good for Smith. He's in the mix now.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

damn, Joe Smith JR just Ko'd him out of the ring.

Would love to see this guy against Kovalev or Stevenson, he's earned it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I was never really a huge Nard fan but I always feel bad when I see a guy that was once a great fighter come in to the ring, look past it, and lose to what would've been a lesser fighter.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

If there is anything that came out of this, Joe Smith can punch.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

so whats next for smith?


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> He's old as fuck. Remember when he broke his back or some shit vs Dawson?


yeah, but replay shows he landed on his head and ankle didn't even take a knock.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Legit KO. Would have loved to see Bhop ride into the sunset but maybe this is how it had to end.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Hopkins did whatever he could to not get a KO on his record.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

I'm happy as fuck. 

Hope Hopkins stays retired for good, don't like the guy, not 1 bit.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

nuclear said:


> so whats next for smith?


Winner of Chavez Jr Canelo please.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Disgraceful act by Bernard Hopkins.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

holy shit!!! i was sorta expecting that, but not as brutal


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Smith still need to get some skill. He's not ready for the big boys yet.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Hahaha. Bernard is delusional. He was out on his feet.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopkins gets to save face by the injury announcement


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bernard now making an ass out of himself in the post-fight interview.

Dude ......


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I guess punches to the jaw means you got pushed out.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Hopkins gets to save face by the injury announcement


He's saying he got pushed out, dude landed 4-5 clean punches on him.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Wish Jones or Toney was there to put Hopkins in his place.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

was never a fan of his but regardless of what happened theres really no shame, guys fucking 52.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

This is so pathetic...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

What a nightmare ending.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> I'm happy as fuck.
> 
> Hope Hopkins stays retired for good, don't like the guy, not 1 bit.


Didn't he throw down the PR flag or some shit before he raped Tito?


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

D'oh. Lost to a white boy again. atsch


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

nuclear said:


> was never a fan of his but regardless of what happened theres really no shame, guys fucking 52.


There's plenty of shame in getting knocked out of the ring and then claiming a fake injury and lying about being pushed.

No one asked him to be out there at 52.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

i think Bernard may regret that interview. cringeworthy. 

i can;t help but think he picked the wrong guy for a last fight. why pick a puncher?

oh well.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

All this shit talking. :rofl

Vindicative internet warriors


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ant-man said:


> D'oh. Lost to a white boy again. atsch


He was pushed out of the ring, get your facts straight.

Nard ain't losing to no white boy.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

the fight added to his legacy: talented but a tad boring, prone to acting. the end.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

steviebruno said:


> There's plenty of shame in getting knocked out of the ring and then claiming a fake injury and lying about being pushed.
> 
> No one asked him to be out there at 52.


yeah but we all know hes always been a bullshitter. but still, the guys fucking 52. shouldnt have been there in the first place.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Didn't he throw down the PR flag or some shit before he raped Tito?


Yeah, guy almost got bossed up too. Shits not the only reason why I dislike him.

He also brought out a plate of rice and beans and claimed it was Trinidad's last meal. Shits like bringing out a plate of enchilada's and burritos to a Mexican(or whatever the fuck you guys eat) and throwing down the Mexican flag in the floor. Years later he then claimed that no white boy would beat him then made outlandish statements towards an ATG in Roy Jones Jr.

It's why I don't like nor respect him, don't care if he's from Philly or not.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> I'm happy as fuck.
> 
> Hope Hopkins stays retired for good, don't like the guy, not 1 bit.


Im sure he gives a fuck what we all think..lol


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

it sucks seeing hopkins go out that way (no pun intended)


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Disgraceful act by Bernard Hopkins.


What else would you expect?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810357671186616320


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

church11 said:


> it sucks seeing hopkins go out that way (no pun intended)


By ankle punch?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think we lost the fact that the fight was actually e tertakning


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I think we lost the fact that the fight was actually *e tertakning*


Huh


----------



## Ainsley Harriot (Jul 12, 2015)

I had a saucy dabble on Usyk KO in the last half of the fight, and Bernard to get stopped tonight. Winnings will be going straight up the nose.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Huh


 LOL. I have a crazy Korean spell-check on my phone. Keeps changing what I type.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The fight was actually entertaining.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810357671186616320


Those are some hard shoves.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

- Piss AND shit on Tito. Bernard SHAT on him post 9/11 in the Middleweight finals of that DK cunt's 'tourney.' 

- Possibly the greatest left-hook I've ever seen in my time. And I have seen a Puerto Rican BOATLOAD of fights!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sittin Sonny said:


> Those are some hard shoves.


Shoves to the head via fist impact


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

While he has said and did things that is at the very least distasteful if not disgusting, there's no doubt that those of us who tuned in tonight saw an ATG fighter who will go down in history with the legends where he belongs and will have his place in discussions on his case against fighters like Sugar Ray Robinson and Marvin Hagler.


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

For fucks sake I was thinking of putting down 50$ on a Smith win by KO today but changed my mind at the last minute because I decided to put that money towards my credit card instead.

Had I made the damn bet I could've paid the damn card off, talk about a missed opportunity atsch

On a separate note congrats to Smith for the win, that was a brutal but highlight reel ending that reminded me of Marciano knocking Louis out of the ring.

Can't hold the loss against Hopkins, but he should've retired after the loss to Kovalev really. Ending his career by a decision loss to a fighter like Kovalev would've looked better on his record than getting knocked clean outta the ring by a limited albeit powerful puncher he would've wiped the floor with a few years ago.

Hell the Hop that lost to Kov would've beaten tonights Smith imo. Anyway bring on Smith vs Stevenson next, that's a guaranteed knockout for one or the other that ought to be fun to watch.

Father time still the undefeated champion of the world:bbb


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> While he has said and did things that is at the very least distasteful if not disgusting, there's no doubt that those of us who tuned in tonight saw an ATG fighter who will go down in history with the legends where he belongs and will have his place in discussions on his case against fighters like Sugar Ray Robinson and Marvin Hagler.


Which is exactly why he should have more dignity in defeat. Instead of everyone reflecting on his legendary career at this moment, we are forced to discuss his obvious lack of class.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

I can't stop laughing. Anyone see the piece of glitter on the back of Nards head after complaining about his ankle? His feet literally didn't touch the ground, the glitter piece proves it.


LOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

That fucking interview :rofl


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Crean said:


> That fucking interview :rofl


It must r_ankle..._


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> B Hop going in...


Ain't seen that before. What a cock. Glad he lost the way he did.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Always warm to BHop but then he goes and says or does something and i think,what a wanker,but im a fickle man that way and pretty happy he goes out this way.
No doubting his credentials,but over the years his shite has become boring to me although when he speaks about things other than himself hes pretty on the ball but goes full retard then he goes into excuse mode,like last night.Some of his acting skills with his "injuries",especially with Dawson didnt really endear him personally.
However,longevity,his durability and possibly one of the finest performances ive seen with his dismantling of Tito rightly mean he will be remembered highly.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> B Hop going in...





Felix said:


> Ain't seen that before. What a cock. Glad he lost the way he did.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Memorable BHop quotes:


"I hit my head so hard, it broke my ankle."

"Once I opened up his eye with that head butt, I knew the fight was mine"

"It was the eighth round, they were just about to let me out of my cage."


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> The fight was actually entertaining.


Probably because it ended up with that petulant, cheating bore getting knocked out. :lol: Obviously (as I said on another thread) he is an ATG and an incredible athlete and boxer, but fuck me is he unlikeable, and I won't miss him.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Strike said:


> Probably because it ended up with that petulant, cheating bore getting knocked out. :lol: Obviously (as I said on another thread) he is an ATG and an incredible athlete and boxer, but fuck me is he unlikeable, and I won't miss him.


Ya. I want to like him, but he always does unlikable things.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hopkins giving Smith no credit is disappointing


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Hopkins giving Smith no credit is disappointing


Give him a break. He just lost against another white boy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Give him a break. He just lost against another white boy.


Lol he Acts like a baby every time he loses. I like him but damn he makes it hard to root for him.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol he Acts like a baby every time he loses. I like him but damn he makes it hard to root for him.





Sister Sledge said:


> Ya. I want to like him, but he always does unlikable things.


This is why I don't like. Can anyone find me an interview with Hopkins actually admitting he lost? Can anyone find me an interview where he says the other guy did better on the night?

He is an ATG who should be totally secure in himself, but instead he bitches, lies and acts like a fucking toddler who won't accept that their brother just beat them fair and square at Hungry Hippos.

Add in that he is a dirty fuck who also feigns injuries to buy time or get points deducted off his opponents, and that he has race baited like a cunt...oh and the bulk of his fights are dull as fuck...he won't be missed by me.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> This is why I don't like. Can anyone find me an interview with Hopkins actually admitting he lost? Can anyone find me an interview where he says the other guy did better on the night?


Kovalev


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Kovalev


Really? Nice...I saw the fight but not the interviews. Well I'll take that back then. For almost all of his career he has not given credit and made excuses.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> Really? Nice...I saw the fight but not the interviews. Well I'll take that back then. For almost all of his career he has not given credit and made excuses.


Yeah he said "He was smart, made me reset and I know his control of the distance made the difference in this fight." Nothing but praise. Hopkins can be a sore loser often but I was happy he had no excuses at all that night, just praise (and accurate technical praise at that) for his conqueror .


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Just watched the fight and fuck Hopkins, I've never liked him, never liked his ugly style, his attitude, and his fucking cheating. Play acting against anybody who dares land a blow at naval height or "rabbit punch" but he himself is a dirty fighter with his head butts and elbows. He has never taken a loss like a man, and this is a new low, fucking pushed?!? And twisted his ankle? His legs and feet were facing the ceiling, the guy is just a dick head.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Incredibly enjoyable watching Hopkins get knocked out of the ring and then typically complaining about his ankle and a push.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think the thing about this fight is that Hopkins couldn't handle the pressure that Joe was applying. Smith is a big, strong guy. He's not the most skilled, but he set a pace that wore B_Hip down, and the two rounds before the two, he was working Bernard's body. Hopkins simply couldn't keep Smith off of him and got caught on the ropes. If the fight continued, Hopkins most likely would have been brutally stopped. I just wish he would have gone out on his shield. This is not as bad as the Walter's quit job, but it is just as cowardly.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Hopkins and Zab Judah ought to get together and write a book on how to make up excuses for their failures. Could be an all-time comedic Pulitzer Prize winner.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

gumbo2176 said:


> Hopkins and Zab Judah ought to get together and write a book on how to make up excuses for their failures. Could be an all-time comedic Pulitzer Prize winner.


Duran and all of his fans could contribute to this best seller too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> This is why I don't like. Can anyone find me an interview with Hopkins actually admitting he lost? Can anyone find me an interview where he says the other guy did better on the night?
> 
> He is an ATG who should be totally secure in himself, but instead he bitches, lies and acts like a fucking toddler who won't accept that their brother just beat them fair and square at Hungry Hippos.
> 
> Add in that he is a dirty fuck who also feigns injuries to buy time or get points deducted off his opponents, and that he has race baited like a cunt...oh and the bulk of his fights are dull as fuck...he won't be missed by me.


He was very complimentary toward kovalev. That's it


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Skip to 27:00

This is what greatness is about


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> He was very complimentary toward kovalev. That's it


Yeah I got corrected on that point by @Bogotazo and I went and checked it out. It was a good interview. He should have had that attitude for more of his career.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I think the thing about this fight is that Hopkins couldn't handle the pressure that Joe was applying. Smith is a big, strong guy. He's not the most skilled, but he set a pace that wore B_Hip down, and the two rounds before the two, he was working Bernard's body. Hopkins simply couldn't keep Smith off of him and got caught on the ropes. If the fight continued, Hopkins most likely would have been brutally stopped. I just wish he would have gone out on his shield. This is not as bad as the Walter's quit job, but it is just as cowardly.


I have more respect for Walters. Least he recognised he wasn't gonna win. Hopkins did his predictable trick of making excuses.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Strike said:


> Yeah I got corrected on that point by @Bogotazo and I went and checked it out. It was a good interview. He should have had that attitude for more of his career.


Perhaps it was easier for Hopkins to admit he was bettered by a genuine world class fighter, which Kovalev has long established, than concede defeat to a lesser talent in Smith. It just looks bad when you spend 10 minutes during the pre-fight press conference waxing lyrical about being special and virtuous only to then completely deny reality after being knocked out by the same guy you had previously labelled as the "common man". He's just a little embarrassed.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Perhaps it was easier for Hopkins to admit he was bettered by a genuine world class fighter, which Kovalev has long established, than concede defeat to a lesser talent in Smith. It just looks bad when you spend 10 minutes during the pre-fight press conference waxing lyrical about being special and virtuous only to then completely deny reality after being knocked out by the same guy you had previously labelled as the "common man". He's just a little embarrassed.


Maybe so. But all had to do was say "Hey you know what, age just caught up with me tonight, and I wasn't able to do some of the things I wanted to, or roll the shots like I used to. I would have been okay to carry on if I hadn't fallen out of the ring, but when I landed on the back of my head...that dazed me even more than the punches".

The guy is a freak of nature in how long he has performed for and at a high level. He was fucking 43 when he whooped Pavlik, 46 when he beat Jean Pascal, and 48 when he took Cloud's 0. That is INSANE. He is a legend, so just bow out with some dignity, because not a person alive sees any shame in a 51 year old man being stopped for the first time ever, after 2 years out of the ring by a 27 year old with a high KO ratio.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Strike said:


> Maybe so. But all had to do was say "Hey you know what, age just caught up with me tonight, and I wasn't able to do some of the things I wanted to, or roll the shots like I used to. I would have been okay to carry on if I hadn't fallen out of the ring, but when I landed on the back of my head...that dazed me even more than the punches".
> 
> The guy is a freak of nature in how long he has performed for and at a high level. He was fucking 43 when he whooped Pavlik, 46 when he beat Jean Pascal, and 48 when he took Cloud's 0. That is INSANE. He is a legend, so just bow out with some dignity, because not a person alive sees any shame in a 51 year old man being stopped for the first time ever, after 2 years out of the ring by a 27 year old with a high KO ratio.


Yeah, I agree.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Crean said:


> That fucking interview :rofl


Those were glazing punches.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

What was that backward and unnecessary 20-second rule all about? 
So if someone gets punched in the groin they get 5 minutes to recover but if you fall a couple feet out of the of the ring on concrete you need to haul your ass back in within 20 secs?
What am i missing?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

REDC said:


> What was that backward and unnecessary 20-second rule all about?
> So if someone gets punched in the groin they get 5 minutes to recover but if you fall a couple feet out of the of the ring on concrete you need to haul your ass back in within 20 secs?
> What am i missing?


Legal punch vs. illegal punch?


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

REDC said:


> What was that backward and unnecessary 20-second rule all about?
> So if someone gets punched in the groin they get 5 minutes to recover but if you fall a couple feet out of the of the ring on concrete you need to haul your ass back in within 20 secs?
> What am i missing?


The nut punch is illegal and puts the recipient at a disadvantage so the rule is to give the guy ample time to recover.

Getting dropped legally and straight out of the ring is still a knockdown. The rule just doubled the count since it would take more effort to climb back on the ring.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

REDC said:


> What was that backward and unnecessary 20-second rule all about?
> So if someone gets punched in the groin they get 5 minutes to recover but if you fall a couple feet out of the of the ring on concrete you need to haul your ass back in within 20 secs?
> What am i missing?


It was a legit knockdown. The fighter that legit knocks a guy through the ropes should not be the one to suffer.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

The 20 second rule has always been in effect to my knowledge. If you'll recall, Rahman didn't make the 20 second count either lol.


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Strike said:


> Maybe so. But all had to do was say "Hey you know what, age just caught up with me tonight, and I wasn't able to do some of the things I wanted to, or roll the shots like I used to. I would have been okay to carry on if I hadn't fallen out of the ring, but when I landed on the back of my head...that dazed me even more than the punches".
> 
> The guy is a freak of nature in how long he has performed for and at a high level. He was fucking 43 when he whooped Pavlik, 46 when he beat Jean Pascal, and 48 when he took Cloud's 0. That is INSANE. He is a legend, so just bow out with some dignity, because not a person alive sees any shame in a 51 year old man being stopped for the first time ever, after 2 years out of the ring by a 27 year old with a high KO ratio.


Just had to go and check boxrec then. I cannot believe Hopkins vs Kovalev was two years ago!!! Thats blown my mind...and depressed me slightly. Lol.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

REDC said:


> What was that backward and unnecessary 20-second rule all about?
> So if someone gets punched in the groin they get 5 minutes to recover but if you fall a couple feet out of the of the ring on concrete you need to haul your ass back in within 20 secs?
> What am i missing?


They really should have a perimeter outside the ring at the same height as the canvas, that is about 1 metre deep/wide, so that it catches people that are knocked out of the ring.

Bhop could have easily suffered a terrible injury landing head first onto concrete.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Hopkins giving Smith no credit is disappointing


Especially bc Smith seemed like a respectable/good dude in his post-fight interview


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> Yeah I got corrected on that point by @Bogotazo and I went and checked it out. It was a good interview. He should have had that attitude for more of his career.


Yeah but to his credit, most of Hopkins's losses have been controversial. The only really clear losses he had were Dawson, Kovalev, Smith and Jones. I guess he debut also.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Crean said:


> It was a legit knockdown. The fighter that legit knocks a guy through the ropes should not be the one to suffer.


Why should/would he suffer? He gets more time off than usual.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

All this blah blah blah about Hopkins being a great fighter...the kid wouldn't have touched him a couple of years ago, and all that other shit...who fuckin' cares now? The totally reprehensible and classless way Hopkins conducted himself in that interview, the classless way he disrespected and belittled his opponent,...I'm delighted that the arrogant prick got knocked out of the ring and got his fuckin skull introduced to the floor....never was a fan of his, but I had some respect for him...until now. Let the sob come back for one more, so he can get crucified.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

So now that BHop has retired, we should call him

"The Ex-Excuseanor."


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> So now that BHop has retired, we should call him
> 
> "The Ex-Excuseanor."


Haha. The Execusioner, I love it.

I respect Hopkins but could never warm to him precisely because of things like last night. Not only is he disrespectful leading up to fights, he's a turd after them anytime he loses. He's basically a selfish prick with no respect for the sport. If he weren't a fighter, he'd probably have been a promoter. Although in is 50s, it's not too late to learn some humility.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Lampley said:


> Haha. The Execusioner, I love it.
> 
> I respect Hopkins but could never warm to him precisely because of things like last night. Not only is he disrespectful leading up to fights, he's a turd after them anytime he loses. He's basically a selfish prick with no respect for the sport. If he weren't a fighter, he'd probably have been a promoter. Although in is 50s, it's not too late to learn some humility.


If Hopkins was a promoter, he'd make Don King look like Floyd Patterson in terms of humility.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Been a huge fan. Just watched his Kovalev loss maybe a month ago. May watch this next year, maybe.
Any fan of Hop knew his loss to Dawson proved he could only beat certain fight styles. 

Looking at the photos of Hop laying there... He had more of an excuseful expression, not hurt, nor humble.
Wow, knocked through the ropes? Onto the floor? Then whined?


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

I didn't bother watching the post fight interview last night, but I did tune in today after rewatching the fight on my dvr and man was he ever being a sore loser.

I lost a lot of respect for him after hearing that interview. I mean FFS you got knocked clean out of the ring with a series of devastating punches to the head and face, no excuses or shoves there at all.

On a separate note was anyone else thinking wtf is this shit when they were showing B&W photos of Hopkins making goofy faces and singing in that prefight segment before the fight?

I dunno but I found that cringeworthy, my reaction resembled something like this:


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Perhaps it was easier for Hopkins to admit he was bettered by a genuine world class fighter, which Kovalev has long established, than concede defeat to a lesser talent in Smith. It just looks bad when you spend 10 minutes during the pre-fight press conference waxing lyrical about being special and virtuous only to then completely deny reality after being knocked out by the same guy you had previously labelled as the "common man". He's just a little embarrassed.


Joe Smith jr should have said in his post fight interview: "This victory is for all the common people".

Hopkins is a legend but there is no one in boxing who loves the sound of their own voice more than this guy.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

A case for ko of year? Just watched it. Not so much a great punch, rather the impact.

Even Rahman tried to break is fall before falling out the ring, but Hopkins damn...
It was a quick HARD fall. No way does his ego recover quickly.
July 2017... maybe?


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

ero-sennin said:


> Joe Smith jr should have said in his post fight interview: "This victory is for all the common people".
> 
> Hopkins is a legend but there is no one in boxing who loves the sound of their own voice more than this guy.


nasim said prefight, I hope Hop doesn't go out on his back.
Premonition?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Yeah, guy almost got bossed up too. Shits not the only reason why I dislike him.
> 
> He also brought out a plate of rice and beans and claimed it was Trinidad's last meal. Shits like bringing out a plate of enchilada's and burritos to a Mexican(or whatever the fuck you guys eat) and throwing down the Mexican flag in the floor. Years later he then claimed that no white boy would beat him then made outlandish statements towards an ATG in Roy Jones Jr.
> 
> It's why I don't like nor respect him, don't care if he's from Philly or not.


I'm a Hopkins fan, but I have no reason for anybody disliking him or clowning him. The guy dug his own grave.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

In a way, this might be the perfect ending for Bernard's career. I think we all knew it was never gonna be pretty. I mean, this is 'Nard Dog we're talkin bout here. By the way, did anyone else notice the low blows? I only watched the fight once and wasn't keeping track. It seemed like every time the ref was on the other side where he couldn't see, B-Hop was giving Joe Smith Jr. a cup check. Classic Hopkins, ol' sly devil.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I understand why the talk is centered around BHop but the real story IMO is that this kid just changed his life. Joe Smith Jr personifies what a "fighter" used to mean. This kid has no pedigree, is just a dude who decided "fvck it" Im going to try and do something great, and has succeeded thus far. I can't fathom a scenario in which I didn't pull for this kid. He's not pretty but he'll fight...I respect it and hope he makes it huge.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Boggle said:


> In a way, this might be the perfect ending for Bernard's career. I think we all knew it was never gonna be pretty. I mean, this is 'Nard Dog we're talkin bout here. By the way, did anyone else notice the low blows? I only watched the fight once and wasn't keeping track. It seemed like every time the ref was on the other side where he couldn't see, B-Hop was giving Joe Smith Jr. a cup check. Classic Hopkins, ol' sly devil.


He attempted to pull a Jimmy Young stink job and at 51 it predictably didn't work


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

I know Smith will be underdog in his future fights and he has already pulled "Maidana" twice where they brought him to lose and he sparked both fighters out but i wont bet against him. He has power and he comes to fight.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Did anyone manage to catch the post fight press conference? This is probably my favourite moment in boxing this year, Joe Smith Jr asked B Hop for his autograph @ 13:50


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid is all class and heart, made a fan out of me after this


----------



## superman1692 (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm shocked that there is a white american back on the boxing scene! Been AGES since we had one, I thought they'd gone extinct in boxing! White Euro's have been on the scene for the most part


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Did Hopkins watch the replay while giving the interview ? I didn´t watch it so I´m asking.... it makes 100% of difference.

Because.... I think most people don´t know maybe.. but if they are boxing fans they should, that you do not remember what happened after getting knocked out....... Hopkins has a huge ego and can make those type of claims even if sane but they shouldn´t interview guys that just got knocked out since their brain is literally not working normally at the moment.
I know Hopkins hit some nerves of people due to some things he said or done but... that´s something to be pointed out.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Did anyone manage to catch the post fight press conference? This is probably my favourite moment in boxing this year, Joe Smith Jr asked B Hop for his autograph @ 13:50


They were very warm towards each other, and B-Hop lifted Smith´s hand, and made a joke about being pushed and they laughed lol.

Smith seems like a great kid, looking forward to his career, hope he does good things and make money for him and his family....

I read something very nice ... "Boxing literally had to expell him from the ring". It sums up perfectly.

It was like if the sport was saying "I didn´t want to do this in this way but you gotta listen to some tough love.. here we go... get out now!!" lol


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

So, Hopkins didn´t watch the replay while saying those things..... I´m surprised that people are not taking this into account...
I know of guys that can´t even remember numbers after it, or remember how to do simple things like how to turn on their phones or the name of their brother and talk serious non sense HOURS after getting badly hurt (not even knocked out).. we should chill out on this interview.

I´m glad Max, who probably knew this, didn´t push and was understandable in the moment.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> So, Hopkins didn´t watch the replay while saying those things..... I´m surprised that people are not taking this into account...
> I know of guys that can´t even remember numbers after it, or remember how to do simple things like how to turn on their phones or the name of their brother and talk serious non sense HOURS after getting badly hurt (not even knocked out).. we should chill out on this interview.
> 
> I´m glad Max, who probably knew this, didn´t push and was understandable in the moment.


Good point


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Would have loved to see Hopkins Bellew just for the shit talking at the press conference alone.


----------



## Wansen (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Did Hopkins watch the replay while giving the interview ? I didn´t watch it so I´m asking.... it makes 100% of difference.
> 
> Because.... I think most people don´t know maybe.. but if they are boxing fans they should, that you do not remember what happened after getting knocked out....... Hopkins has a huge ego and can make those type of claims even if sane but they shouldn´t interview guys that just got knocked out since their brain is literally not working normally at the moment.
> I know Hopkins hit some nerves of people due to some things he said or done but... that´s something to be pointed out.


Good point. (Again)

@ 5:45


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Vic said:


> So, Hopkins didn´t watch the replay while saying those things..... I´m surprised that people are not taking this into account...
> I know of guys that can´t even remember numbers after it, or remember how to do simple things like how to turn on their phones or the name of their brother and talk serious non sense HOURS after getting badly hurt (not even knocked out).. we should chill out on this interview.
> 
> I´m glad Max, who probably knew this, didn´t push and was understandable in the moment.


That is an interesting perspective, but I don't believe it's applicable here. I watched the fight live, saw the incident happen, saw Hopkins face when he got up, and as far as I'm concerned he wasn't knocked down because his brain was scrambled, rather he was knocked through the ropes while he was all ready off balance. Yes, a legit ko in technical terms, but in reality I saw no signs Bernard's senses were scrambled. He looked very coherent and had all his faculties when he got up at around 12 seconds or so, and was all ready complaining about his ankle when the count was around 14, as I remember. he didn't want to get back in the ring, he could have if he wanted to.

Yeah, I'll cut him some slack in his post fight interview, but it was his ego saying those falsehoods, not because his brain was scrambled from being ko'd, imo.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

homebrand said:


> That is an interesting perspective, but I don't believe it's applicable here. I watched the fight live, saw the incident happen, saw Hopkins face when he got up, and as far as I'm concerned he wasn't knocked down because his brain was scrambled, rather he was knocked through the ropes while he was all ready off balance. Yes, a legit ko in technical terms, but in reality I saw no signs Bernard's senses were scrambled. He looked very coherent and had all his faculties when he got up at around 12 seconds or so, and was all ready complaining about his ankle when the count was around 14, as I remember. he didn't want to get back in the ring, he could have if he wanted to.
> 
> Yeah, I'll cut him some slack in his post fight interview, but it was his ego saying those falsehoods, not because his brain was scrambled from being ko'd, imo.


Of course he has a huge ego (more the rule than the exception in combat sports let´s be honest).... 
To me his eyes look lost when he is in the ground facing the roof of the arena though.... but I don´t know. We´ll see if he says something in the next days, nobody, not even B-Hop with his big ego, would deny that he received some big shots there...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking hell!:lol:

So many 'Nard haters here who also love Ole' Blue.
Quite the juxtaposition.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> *So, Hopkins didn´t watch the replay while saying those things..... I´m surprised that people are not taking this into account...*
> I know of guys that can´t even remember numbers after it, or remember how to do simple things like how to turn on their phones or the name of their brother and talk serious non sense HOURS after getting badly hurt (not even knocked out).. we should chill out on this interview.
> 
> I´m glad Max, who probably knew this, didn´t push and was understandable in the moment.


Of course he watched it. It was put up on the big screens for the entire crowd, maybe 10 times, half of those in slo-mo. You think BHop didn't look? He wasn't dazed at that point. He was standing up and complaining.

Additionally, when Max interviewed him, a few minutes later, they played the clip again, and you can see both Max and BHop look up towards the monitor.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

That final left hook by Smith equals hitting someone when they're down.
I believe if the ref was sharp and wary enough he might've jumped in on time preventing the fall.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

One of the craziest things I've ever seen live. The only time I've seen a man knocked out of the ring.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

REDC said:


> That final left hook by Smith equals hitting someone when they're down.
> I believe if the ref was sharp and wary enough he might've jumped in on time preventing the fall.


I don't think stopping it mid combo was possible. In real time, it happened very quickly. Hopkins was rocked against the ropes but doing his bobbing and weaving, like he had done all night. It was a clean shot.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

JeffJoiner said:


> I don't think stopping it mid combo was possible. In real time, it happened very quickly. Hopkins was rocked against the ropes but doing his bobbing and weaving, like he had done all night. It was a clean shot.


Yeah only just now did I rewatch it in real time and I gotta agree. Hard to blame either Smith or Reiss.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

REDC said:


> Yeah only just now did I rewatch it in real time and I gotta agree. Hard to blame either Smith or Reiss.


I haven't seen the broadcast. Was just throwing out how it looked from my seat, which was behind the opposite corner. It happened so quickly. I saw the first shot land and knew Hopkins was hurt, but mostly saw Smith's back as he threw a few more shots.

Then I saw what looked like shoes and realized Hopkins was out of the ring.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

REDC said:


> What was that backward and unnecessary 20-second rule all about?
> So if someone gets punched in the groin they get 5 minutes to recover but if you fall a couple feet out of the of the ring on concrete you need to haul your ass back in within 20 secs?
> What am i missing?


If you punched out...its part of the legal game...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

REDC said:


> *That final left hook by Smith equals hitting someone when they're down.*
> I believe if the ref was sharp and wary enough he might've jumped in on time preventing the fall.


Not exactly, and the difference is important:

It's true that the ref should have stopped the action, if he was right there, but it's not "THE SAME AS" because it's not illegal for a fighter to keep hitting the other guy when he's on the ropes. You can't in any way Blame Joe Smith for what happened.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> Not exactly, and the difference is important:
> 
> It's true that the ref should have stopped the action, if he was right there, but it's not "THE SAME AS" because it's not illegal for a fighter to keep hitting the other guy when he's on the ropes. You can't in any way Blame Joe Smith for what happened.


Nard was on his way out through the ropes and going down already when the final left landed one could argue. 
I cant blame Smith: heat of the moment.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

A few good points from RJJ.

Somehow he fails to commentate well on the significance of Bhops last fight and the impact hes had. I mean we know theres no love between them but Roys a paid analyst. Bhop will just a 'old ****' to roy


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> A few good points from RJJ.
> 
> Somehow he fails to commentate well on the significance of Bhops last fight and the impact hes had. I mean we know theres no love between them but Roys a paid analyst. Bhop will just a 'old ****' to roy


I think he was pretty complimentary during the broadcast tho.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


Please tell me this is a joke, I mean what in the absolutely name of fuck is this BS?


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

RagingB(_)LL said:


> Please tell me this is a joke, I mean what in the absolutely name of fuck is this BS?


nah. looks like bullshit to me. "posthumously"?!

funny though.


----------

